
Tembo – spaced repetition memorization for everyone - adulong
https://www.tembo.app
======
adulong
I worked on this project after reading the excellent article from Michael
Nielsen "Augmenting Long-Term Memory"
([http://augmentingcognition.com/ltm.html](http://augmentingcognition.com/ltm.html)).
I have always struggled to remember things I learn or read in the long term.
And he gives a very interesting explanation of why we don't remember things in
the long term. Indeed, to remember something, our memory needs to see it again
and again. That's probably why advertisers we'll show you the same ad again
and again. He also introduced a technique called Spaced Repetition
Memorization that allows remembering almost anything. The idea is pretty
simple: you have to repeat things with larger intervals each time you succeed
in remembering it. In this article, he explains how he uses Anki, a software
that was built with this goal. I decided to start using it. But Anki has many
features and is done for people who want to dedicate time to learn to use it.
It's probably perfect for very intense users, but in my opinion, it is not a
product many people would be able to use and to get used to. And that's pretty
disappointing since Spaced Repetition Memorization could be useful to many
people: students, people wanting to learn a new language, readers, etc...
That's why I decided to buy Tembo, for my use at the beginning, and for all
the people who feel the same pain. Please give me your feedbacks. This first
version is very simple, but that's also the goal.

